
Codewars – New Language Updates - sargas
http://codewars.com/blog/new-language-updates
======
jhoffner
Thanks for posting Sargas. There should be a flood of new languages coming
soon now that the community is contributing to
[https://github.com/Codewars/codewars-runner-
cli](https://github.com/Codewars/codewars-runner-cli).

